

Ask HN: What are the main differences between Common Lisp and ISLisp? - cesarbs

I can only find superficial things like &quot;ISLISP is a much smaller spec than Common Lisp&quot;. I am interested in knowing what are the main practical differences between the two standards i.e. what are the advantages of one over the other.
======
GuiA
From wikipedia: "The goal of this standardization effort was to define a
small, core language to help bridge the gap between differing dialects of
Lisp. It attempted to accomplish this goal by studying primarily Common Lisp,
EuLisp, Le Lisp, and Scheme and standardizing only those features shared
between them."

So it sounds like a standardized intersection of the most common LISP
dialects?

